# Trivia 1/10



## luckytrim (Jan 10, 2019)

trivia 1/10
DID YOU KNOW...
The word “witch” comes from the Old English wicce, meaning  “wise woman.” In
fact, wiccan were highly respected people at one time.  According to popular
belief, witches held one of their two main meetings, or  sabbats, on
Halloween night.


1. The 1783 Treaty of Paris signaled the official end of which  war?
2. Polyandry is the practice of .... what ?
  a. - A man married to multiple women
  b. - Several Men and several women married to the  others
  c. - Married to your Cousin
  d. - A woman married to multiple men
3. Strange Words are These ;  "Multure"
  a. - Multi-national culture
  b. - Compost Heap
  c. - a Miller's Fee
  d. - a Farm Implement
4. Name That tune ;
This song is the only one in history to reach number one on  the charts in a 
given year, then re-released a year later and once again reach  number one...
(Hint; 1960 and again in 1962)
5. What is President Ronald Reagan's middle name  ?
6. In 1976, an Air France plane from Athens on its way to  Paris was hijacked 
by Palestinian terrorists to a city in Africa. Israeli  commandos freed the 
prisoners a week later in a daring operation. In which African  city did this 
take place?
7. To which East African country must I travel to climb Mt.  Kilimanjaro ?
8. Which sea lies between Korea and Shanghai?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The first visitors to the manger where Jesus lay were the  shepherds.  The
next day, the Three Wise Men (Kings) also  visited...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. The American Revolution
2. - d
3. - c
4. 'The Twist' - Chubby Checker
5. Wilson
6. Entebbe
7. Tanzania
8. the Yellow sea

CRAP !!
The angels appeared to shepherds in the fields, telling them  the good news
(Luke 2 8-20), and they visited the Stable where  the Baby  Jesus lay in the
manger.   The kings also came to visit Jesus (Matthew 2 1-12),  but according
to scholars, he may have been up to 2 years old by the time  they arrived.
That's why Herod ordered all babies under the age of 2 to be  killed (Matthew
2 13-18).


----------

